# Carb diagram?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys can anyone help me out with the carbs for and 2008 650? I'm going to tear into them Friday and find out once and for all fix the missing. When it misses a lil puff of smoke comes out of the rear carb so i'm guessin it's that one. also when i try to pull a wheelie on dry land it just boggs down...? I'm new to carbs so any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm learnin as i go and this site helps out greatly! THanks to everyone for all that y'all do for us!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Where in the throttle is your miss? 
* The main jet - 3/4 to full throttle
* The needle + needle jet - 1/8 to 3/4 throttle
* The pilot jet + pilot screw - idle to 1/8 throttle

FYI, If you have the 650 SRA you should already have the #40 pilot jets in your carbs. The 650i's have the #38 pilots.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

* The pilot jet + pilot screw - idle to 1/8 throttle

It's worse idling and at low RPMs vs the higher RPMs

and I have the 650i


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Both the 650i and 750i have the same CVKR-34 carbs.
here's what you need, sir. Just cooked it up for you.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey thanks alot Phree! I think this is exactly what i need to do the job! :first:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I would adjust the air/fuel screws untill you acheived the highest idel. If you go past 3 turns on the mixture screws, you will need to go up 1 size on your pilots, if you get the highest idel below 2 turns, then you need to go down 1 size in the pilots. When you change the pilots you have to start over with the mixture screws. Once you get that fixed, and still have some poping above 1/8 throttle, try shiiming the needles 0.40 (2 #4 brass washers on each needle).


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Muddy This should be a great help as well!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you need any help at all with the Jetting just PM me.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok stupid question i thought 08 models were fuel injected .. where the 650 models not fuel injected . my 08 750 is fuel injected ?????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no, sir. no EFI 650's.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

all years of 650's are carb'd
2008,2009 750's are fuel injected


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> If you need any help at all with the Jetting just PM me.


Thanks man, will do! I'll be workin on it Friday.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

MeanGreen198 said:


> Thanks man, will do! I'll be workin on it Friday.


I jet them for a lot of people...


----------



## Bruteforcepete (Sep 24, 2012)

any bf650i owners out there? need some help on mine
cold start problem,cranks forever. adjusted valves .005 and .008 still starts hard
cleaned carbs and checked choke operation both move freely. was told that if it sits for 2-3 days carbs drain down and creates this problem. so was wondering about trying to install an in-line primer bulb???


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Im not gona be a lot of help but yes it starts hard after it sits for a while. More like 2 or 3 weeks though. After 2 or 3 days I need the choke but it only cranks about 3 times then gires right up. In the dead of winter it gets worse. So if your having that big a problem... Have you tried changing the plugs?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Bruteforcepete said:


> any bf650i owners out there? need some help on mine
> cold start problem,cranks forever. adjusted valves .005 and .008 still starts hard
> cleaned carbs and checked choke operation both move freely. was told that if it sits for 2-3 days carbs drain down and creates this problem. so was wondering about trying to install an in-line primer bulb???


Heres one for ya. Mine has been sitting in my garage since i deployed in May. Wife goes out there once a month and it fires right up with out choke.

How do your plugs look? and are your bowl drains completely closed?

Check your vacuum lines also and make sure they arent leaking.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dude, a guy I work with built the McDonalds down there years ago. Said they had an old Harley Servi car to ride around the base with. Hope you get out of there soon. Make sure Mama runs the bike long enough to get to operating temp if not you run the risk of condensation build up. Can she ride it around some. Sitting and ideling till it heats up aint real good either.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

foot0069 said:


> Dude, a guy I work with built the McDonalds down there years ago. Said they had an old Harley Servi car to ride around the base with. Hope you get out of there soon. Make sure Mama runs the bike long enough to get to operating temp if not you run the risk of condensation build up. Can she ride it around some. Sitting and ideling till it heats up aint real good either.


Awesome! small world, and havent seen the servi car around here but will keep my eyes open. Yes she takes both the bikes around the neighborhood to keep em fresh.


----------



## Barry Demay (Dec 18, 2012)

*THANKS PHREES*

Thanks for your information on the jet changing!!! Im glad I joined this forum!!!!!


----------

